# New guy, new tool



## 82airborne (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello everyone I'm new to this site but already greatly value all the good advice here! I just got a festool domino joiner and am trying to gauge its capabilities / uses. I'm building a large book case out of Baltic birch and maple face frame. I have always dadoed the pieces but I'm considering butting all the joints and joining them with the dominos! The shelves will be fixed so I will domino those as well. Face frame, domino! So no dadoes anywhere. The dimensions are 106" x 46 x 11. Now can anyone see any problems that might arise by doing this? Expansion, contraction in the butted joints etc?
Thank you everyone for any advice or suggestions.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i guess the only thing that stands out to me is the 46" span for the shelves. optional support to the back? shelf dividers? cleat on the back? screw in from the back?


----------



## 82airborne (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's what I'm thinking, 46 is a long span especially loaded up with books and trinkets or whatever... I'm going to use 1/2 Baltic birch for the back and plunge a few well placed dominos from behind into the shelves or probably just screws.


----------

